# white owl shawl



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I am hoping that someone can help me get the pattern for the white owl shawl by Mari Tobita. Now I have found it on Ravelry.com Ravelry tells me to go to knitting daily for more information, so far so good...here is where the problem is. The pattern is from a pass issue I can not seem to bring the pattern. Any ideas? any one have the pattern and is willing to share? It is so pretty and I would love to make it. Thank you for any help/advise.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Click on magazines when you get to knitting daily?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

The pattern is in *Interweave Knits, Summer 2013*
http://www.interweavestore.com/interweave-knits-summer-2013
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/interweaveknits/archive/2013/04/22/interweave-knits-summer-2013.aspx
http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Interweave-Knits-Interweave-Knits-Summer-2013-10420.html

http://www.amazon.com/Interweave-Knits-Summer-2013-Shroyer/dp/B00CPQEJX6
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.TRS0&_nkw=Interweave+Knits%2C+Summer+2013&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

It's in this magazine 
http://www.interweavestore.com/interweave-knits-summer-2013


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

The pattern is for purchase not gratis.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

She knows where the pattern is but doesn't want the magazine, just the pattern which is copyrighted.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> She knows where the pattern is but doesn't want the magazine, just the pattern which is copyrighted.


True it is copyrighted.
And the pattern itself is not for sale anywhere.
I wouldn't mind fessing up a few dollars for the magazine. :wink: 
There are some nice patterns in this issue.
Actually, I think I saw it at the drug store the other day.  :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Any ideas? any one have the pattern and is willing to share? It is so pretty and I would love to make it. Thank you for any help/advise.


You asked so nicely, but it's wrong to ask others to "share" (illegally copy and distribute) a copyrighted pattern that is for sale. Such activity is an abuse of this site. If the pattern is only available in a magazine or book (as so many are!) you need to buy the magazine or book! If you love it that much, pay the designer/publisher their due.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

It may be wrong but I see people asking for illegal copies every day on this forum and someone will always do it.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Hi, I am hoping that someone can help me get the pattern for the white owl shawl by Mari Tobita. Now I have found it on Ravelry.com Ravelry tells me to go to knitting daily for more information, so far so good...here is where the problem is. The pattern is from a pass issue I can not seem to bring the pattern. Any ideas? any one have the pattern and is willing to share? It is so pretty and I would love to make it. Thank you for any help/advise.


I think I saw that pattern on Etsy, not sure but take a look


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Oh no, the dreaded copyright subject again?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kreweel said:


> Oh no, the dreaded copyright subject again?


Yup, and it will continue way past the time we are dead and buried.
The law is the law and no one is above it.

This is about a pattern that has just been released in a new issue of a magazine.
Buy the magazine and be done with it.
We are talking a $7.00 magazine full of patterns.
21 patterns to be exact...and wonderful ones I might add.
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/interweaveknits/archive/2013/04/22/interweave-knits-summer-2013.aspx


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Just sayin'


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kreweel said:


> Just sayin'


And me too...just sayin'


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> It may be wrong but I see people asking for illegal copies every day on this forum and someone will always do it.


Yup, and another one just popped up.
There will always be those who think they are above the law. 

It is in the forum rules NOT to, so hit that report button when you see one.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26210-1.html


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Now, here is where old ladies stick in their 2 Cents worth, and it is only my opinion, but I did not think it was the intention of Roses and Cats to being doing anything wrong. Maybe she did not think about it being copyrighted and she asked a question about how to access the pattern. Then she asked about sharing it, maybe as an after thought. We need to give benefit of doubt sometimes.

I am aware that the law is the law and it is made for everyone, some people just are not that bright! Some folks think the laws are made to be broken. 

I am not a designer, however, I have some dear friends who are designers, and I know the time and the effort and the sleepless nights that are put into a design. I would never dream of asking for someone to share a copyrighted pattern with me not would I share one with anyone else. However, I think we need to be tolerant of those who may not realize they have made a faux pas in asking for one also. Just a pleasant "I'm sorry that pattern is copyrighted" would suffice.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their advise. I will try to back order the issue.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Thanks to everyone for their advise. I will try to back order the issue.


It should be on the newsstands now.
I have been seeing it in the stores.
At least it still is in my area.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

DonnyK~ agree with your post to a point. I just stop agreeing when the poster will ask for the pattern after the copyright is noted and someone will post the pattern will be sent by pm. My feeling is they know it is wrong.
I'm just not certain if administration can put their foot down on what goes back and forth in a pm. Does anyone know?


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Now, here is where old ladies stick in their 2 Cents worth, and it is only my opinion, but I did not think it was the intention of Roses and Cats to being doing anything wrong. Maybe she did not think about it being copyrighted and she asked a question about how to access the pattern. Then she asked about sharing it, maybe as an after thought. We need to give benefit of doubt sometimes.
> 
> I am aware that the law is the law and it is made for everyone, some people just are not that bright! Some folks think the laws are made to be broken.
> 
> I am not a designer, however, I have some dear friends who are designers, and I know the time and the effort and the sleepless nights that are put into a design. I would never dream of asking for someone to share a copyrighted pattern with me not would I share one with anyone else. However, I think we need to be tolerant of those who may not realize they have made a faux pas in asking for one also. Just a pleasant "I'm sorry that pattern is copyrighted" would suffice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you DonnieK for understanding. It was not my intention to cause such a problem. I simply forgot that I was referring to the magazine when I asked if anyone would share it. I just can not find the magazine anywhere.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Thank you DonnieK for understanding. It was not my intention to cause such a problem. I simply forgot that I was referring to the magazine when I asked if anyone would share it. I just can not find the magazine anywhere.


Here is one at auction that ends in 1 day, or you can "but it now"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTERWEAVE-KNITS-MAGAZINE-Summer-2013-21-Summer-Styles-for-Knitting-/190867544708?pt=Magazines&hash=item2c70979a84

Being a new issue, your library may even have it.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much.


galaxycraft said:


> Here is one at auction that ends in 1 day, or you can "but it now"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTERWEAVE-KNITS-MAGAZINE-Summer-2013-21-Summer-Styles-for-Knitting-/190867544708?pt=Magazines&hash=item2c70979a84


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome.
Lets us know if you need more help locating an issue.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Yup, and it will continue way past the time we are dead and buried.
> The law is the law and no one is above it.
> 
> This is about a pattern that has just been released in a new issue of a magazine.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I agree. It's unfair to the designer to ask for something that is copyrighted. To me no different than illegally downloading movies or music. I wouldn't do that, and I won't ask for someone to share a pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> It may be wrong but I see people asking for illegal copies every day on this forum and someone will always do it.


No "may" about it... it IS wrong. If the scrupulous members of KP would help out by reporing these abuses (that's what the "report issue" button is for!) we could end it. The Admin. would be able to ban people who use the website to circumvent the law.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, here is where old ladies stick in their 2 Cents worth, and it is only my opinion, but I did not think it was the intention of Roses and Cats to being doing anything wrong. Maybe she did not think about it being copyrighted and she asked a question about how to access the pattern. Then she asked about sharing it, maybe as an after thought. We need to give benefit of doubt sometimes.
> 
> I am aware that the law is the law and it is made for everyone, some people just are not that bright! Some folks think the laws are made to be broken.
> 
> I am not a designer, however, I have some dear friends who are designers, and I know the time and the effort and the sleepless nights that are put into a design. I would never dream of asking for someone to share a copyrighted pattern with me not would I share one with anyone else. However, I think we need to be tolerant of those who may not realize they have made a faux pas in asking for one also. Just a pleasant "I'm sorry that pattern is copyrighted" would suffice.


Well said DonnieK 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

They have the magazine at JoAnns fabrics


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Thanks to everyone for their advise. I will try to back order the issue.


Roses and Cats, try your local library branch. It is in the one here in Kenosha. I actually am able to "subscribe" to it in a digital version via my library's web site. Back issues will probaby require a trip to the library though.

RobbiD


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw it it Interweave Knits yesterday at Barnes & Noble so it is in a current issue, not a past one. You need to be an experienced knitter and read charts. It looked too complex for me, but I was admiring the shawl. Good luck!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Check your local public library to see if they carry the magazine. My recollection is that it is not illegal to copy a pattern from a magazine at the public library.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Regardless of whether someone will share a copyrighted pattern or not, doesn't make it right. If you were making a living selling the designs you created, would you like that someone is cheating?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Check your local public library to see if they carry the magazine. My recollection is that it is not illegal to copy a pattern from a magazine at the public library.


If not mistaken it is illegal to copy unless you own the magazine. My local library doesn't allow it. If you buy the magazine then it's yours and you can copy, but if "borrowing" from the library is a big no-no.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW you sure are riding a HIGH HORSE today.
Gosh, perhaps there are kinder words to use when explaining copy rights. There is a learning curve to everything.
I took the question as "how to locate the magazine" NOT "how can I STEAL" this pattern.
Life is so short , I would rather use "gentler" words when explaining to others.
JMHO


Sewbizgirl said:


> No "may" about it... it IS wrong. If the scrupulous members of KP would help out by reporing these abuses (that's what the "report issue" button is for!) we could end it. The Admin. would be able to ban people who use the website to circumvent the law.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

The shawl pattern looks very nice. Shame I have not seen this mag in the uk. Looked on eBay but postage makes it too expensive. Will maybe look again in shops.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> The shawl pattern looks very nice. Shame I have not seen this mag in the uk. Looked on eBay but postage makes it too expensive. Will maybe look again in shops.


You might be able to get it as a digital download.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/interweaveknits/archive/2013/04/22/interweave-knits-summer-2013.aspx


----------



## redmini (Sep 1, 2011)

The nice thing about Interweave Knits is that you can purchase a digital copy of single issues of the magazine if you are unable to find it at your local bookstore or library. I've bought several old issues this way. They download as a large pdf which you can access on your own computer. Again, you need to buy the whole magazine (same price as the print version), but it is a way to get the pattern immediately if your computer supports that. I use Acrobat Reader for my digital magazines.

http://www.interweavestore.com/interweave-knits-summer-2013-digital-edition


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks ladies will give that a try..... I did not know you could do that.
Thanks again


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, I can't help, but will pass the word to friends, Good luck am anxious to see the pic when and if you get results.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are patient, and willing to wait a bit, at some point Interweave will have the pattern itself available on their site.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

headlemk said:


> If you are patient, and willing to wait a bit, at some point Interweave will have the pattern itself available on their site.


Not always....and of those that do, some are not in a timely manner.
I have seen the time frame be as long as 10 years.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good grief why do some people have to be so petty? I've heard the copy write law arguments on this website over and over and over. Did you ever think that maybe there are people who can't afford $7.00 for a magazine to get one pattern? OH well you have your opinion and I have mine. Sad this website has to become a battleground.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Not always....and of those that do, some are not in a timely manner.
> I have seen the time frame be as long as 10 years.


True, I "should" have said "could"...patience is the word. OR she can get the magazine.

sheesh


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Good grief why do some people have to be so petty? I've heard the copy write law arguments on this website over and over and over. Did you ever think that maybe there are people who can't afford $7.00 for a magazine to get one pattern? OH well you have your opinion and I have mine. Sad this website has to become a battleground.


Question: Would you illegally download a music CD or movie? It is the same thing. In the end the creator is getting cheated out of payment for their hard work to create the pattern, the publisher is getting cheated out of payment for their book, or magazine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> True it is copyrighted.
> And the pattern itself is not for sale anywhere.
> I wouldn't mind fessing up a few dollars for the magazine. :wink:
> There are some nice patterns in this issue.
> Actually, I think I saw it at the drug store the other day.  :thumbup:


I think the thought and the time they put into all their magazines are amazing. I have some 'Knitting Traditions' and 'Piecework' and love them both.. very nice quality too... I also would pick it up if I found it in my store. Unfortunatly its not one that is available here..


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Good grief why do some people have to be so petty? I've heard the copy write law arguments on this website over and over and over. Did you ever think that maybe there are people who can't afford $7.00 for a magazine to get one pattern? OH well you have your opinion and I have mine. Sad this website has to become a battleground.


Only money for the yarn and needles but not the copyright pattern?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

How about a nice cup of tea?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

redmini said:


> The nice thing about Interweave Knits is that you can purchase a digital copy of single issues of the magazine if you are unable to find it at your local bookstore or library. I've bought several old issues this way. They download as a large pdf which you can access on your own computer. Again, you need to buy the whole magazine (same price as the print version), but it is a way to get the pattern immediately if your computer supports that. I use Acrobat Reader for my digital magazines.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/interweave-knits-summer-2013-digital-edition


you can also get a full year on DVD for little or no money. I paid right around $10.00 for 2012 Piecework magazine and am loving it...I wish I had thought of it earlier because I also a few weeks before paid $25.00 for a years subscription to 2013 but in paper form... I love carrying it around and browesing through it but I could also get some good use out of the extra money I paid...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

headlemk said:


> If you are patient, and willing to wait a bit, at some point Interweave will have the pattern itself available on their site.





galaxycraft said:


> Not always....and of those that do, some are not in a timely manner.
> I have seen the time frame be as long as 10 years.





headlemk said:


> True, I "should" have said "could"...patience is the word. OR she can get the magazine.
> sheesh


Sometimes it isn't worth the risk of waiting for too long.
Single pattern may never come, and then the back issue becomes harder and harder to find. :wink: 
I normally don't buy magazines, but I just had to have this issue.
If it wasn't for the original poster looking for the magazine, I would have never known about the patterns in it.
There appears to be some great patterns in it. :wink:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> How about a nice cup of tea?


I'm drinking a tea right now (for real).


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

Did I miss something?? I can check with my local yarn shop, which issue of interweave knits are you looking fr , month and year please.....


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

carolls said:


> Did I miss something?? I can check with my local yarn shop, which issue of interweave knits are you looking fr , month and year please.....


the current issue on the stands right now. it is also available on the website she clicked on. she can order the magazine or a digitial copy but it isn't free. i guess she just wants the one pattern not the entire magazine but it is copyrighted.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for the info, I thought it was an old issue. I will look in the store , but I agree, everyone needs to make a living. If I don't see at least 2-3 things I will knit I just o not buy the issue, but copyrights are copyrights.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a digital subscription and love it. I no longer have to find a place to store all the magazines I want to keep for the patterns or articles. And you can easily print out the patterns. Creative Knitting is another great digital subscription. You get access to EVERY past issue with your subscription, plus you can download each issue as a pdf file if you want. And it is cheaper than the paper subscription. If you sign up for email notices from the magazines you like, you can get emails for reduced cost subscriptions. Just a thought.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> WOW you sure are riding a HIGH HORSE today.
> Gosh, perhaps there are kinder words to use when explaining copy rights. There is a learning curve to everything.
> I took the question as "how to locate the magazine" NOT "how can I STEAL" this pattern.
> Life is so short , I would rather use "gentler" words when explaining to others.
> JMHO


 :thumbup: I agree, no need to be so NASTY. I took it as she was trying to find the magazine as well.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Good grief why do some people have to be so petty? I've heard the copy write law arguments on this website over and over and over. Did you ever think that maybe there are people who can't afford $7.00 for a magazine to get one pattern? OH well you have your opinion and I have mine. Sad this website has to become a battleground.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

carolls said:


> thank you for the info, I thought it was an old issue. I will look in the store , but I agree, everyone needs to make a living. If I don't see at least 2-3 things I will knit I just o not buy the issue, but copyrights are copyrights.


To be honest with you I won't buy a magazine for just one pattern. I'll look elsewhere for a similar pattern and consider the price.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

I won't either as I stated....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you. Just so early in the day for such harsh words. 
If I had that magazine I would send it to her.


spinlouet said:


> :thumbup: I agree, no need to be so NASTY. I took it as she was trying to find the magazine as well.


----------



## zingirl2002 (Jul 15, 2013)

I understand the copyright issue but I'm glad we aren't still riding to our neighbors for a quilting bee in covered wagon with our shot guns. Someone would dead over a new idea today.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> Only money for the yarn and needles but not the copyright pattern?


Let's get this straight!

1. I could not find the magazine
2. Who said that I could afford the yarn and needles?
3. Since when is it against the law to ask for help?
4. To those who keep carrying on and on about this get a life and move on

Thank you to all of the ladies that were helpful


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Just curious.... None of you have EVER broken any laws? Taken a pen or paper clip from the office? Eaten a grape at the grocery store? Taken an extra packet of sweetener from a restaurant? Gone 1 mile over the speed limit? Crossed the street in the middle of the block rather than a crosswalk?

It amazes me how some people can get on such a high horse about some things and then totally rationalize other things that are just as much of a violation.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

It really is sad that some people can get so out of sorts about facts. The facts are not nasty they are just facts, no one said trading patterns between friends is not ok in the first place. I do not read anything nasty by people sharing facts, an no one is riding any high horses, just stating facts. Give it up......


----------



## zingirl2002 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for your points. Some of us really do love crafting but for those of us on very limited incomes we have to be count every penny we spend. I am not saying this applies to you but it does to me, I would have asked the same question not even giving a thought to the copyright law. Not because I am an ignorant or illerate person, or someone who is trying to defraud someone out of what is owed to them. Personally, I buy my needles and yarn from garage sales and thrift stores. Friends from church pick stuff up for me too, however, I don't have the luxury to just walk into a store and just say I want to start a project so I will buy this, this and this. If you all can do that, count it a blessing and go about your day.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Another option would be to purchase the magazine, copy what is needed, and then re-sell it. I don't see that as any different than other printed materials offered for sale once the owner has no more use for them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> WOW you sure are riding a HIGH HORSE today.
> Gosh, perhaps there are kinder words to use when explaining copy rights. There is a learning curve to everything.
> I took the question as "how to locate the magazine" NOT "how can I STEAL" this pattern.
> Life is so short , I would rather use "gentler" words when explaining to others.
> JMHO


For as many times as this issue has arisen, and as many times as it has been dealt with, it gets trying to deal with it again and again. Cheating and stealing by any other glossed over name is still cheating and stealing, but we will always have those who will do it and recommend it to others. Perhaps the "high horse" is the only way to get the message across in a way that makes an impression. If you have infinite patience with this issue, count yourself among the fortunate. I no longer do.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Let's get this straight!
> 
> 1. I could not find the magazine
> 2. Who said that I could afford the yarn and needles?
> ...


Don't worry about it. Your thread has been hijacked by a discussion about copyright, which always happens when the question of copyright comes up. Don't take it personally, just know that from here on out none of this is about you or your request anymore and it has just become a heated debate about use and abuse of copyright. Try not to take it personally.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> For as many times as this issue has arisen, and as many times as it has been dealt with, it gets trying to deal with it again and again. Cheating and stealing by any other glossed over name is still cheating and stealing, but we will always have those who will do it and recommend it to others. Perhaps the "high horse" is the only way to get the message across in a way that makes an impression. If you have infinite patience with this issue, count yourself among the fortunate. I no longer do.


Unfortunately, like many other issues that get brought up here over and over again, many people here are new and this is their first brush with the issue of copyright. I know I never gave the issue as much consideration as I have since joining this site and being educated about the issue. Some people legitimately don't know about the concerns when they ask about patterns. It doesn't hurt to be kind in our response to them. Otherwise we run the risk of scaring them away from this site and all of the wonderful things it has to offer.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol i bet she will hesitate b4 asking something again


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Lol i bet she will hesitate b4 asking something again


No doubt. I no longer ask because I don't get a response. At least she isn't getting ignored.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I suppose the same argument could be made about people who are new to the site and new to knitting or crocheting, who ask how to work a pattern or how to make a stitch. Learning is learning, whether it is about copyright or about yarn or about needles or about how to use the site. Reacting is not the same thing as responding, and both reacting and responding are a reflection of the person answering the request, not a reflection of the person making the request. It seems to me that if anyone is participating in a way that is illegal, then that would be an issue for the site owner to address. In the meantime, not all posts that are straight-forward and direct are intended to be hurtful. When a person posts about their own inability to be patient and kind, then that's definitely a reflection on that person, not on the original poster.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Copyright issues --- all points of view taken --- move on to knitting.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> Copyright issues --- all points of view taken --- move on to knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

agree but it was amusing to see a few who didn't read every single post take something out of content and run a mile in the wrong direction with their rant...


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> agree but it was amusing to see a few who didn't read every single post take something out of content and run a mile in the wrong direction with their rant...


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> WOW you sure are riding a HIGH HORSE today.
> Gosh, perhaps there are kinder words to use when explaining copy rights. There is a learning curve to everything.
> I took the question as "how to locate the magazine" NOT "how can I STEAL" this pattern.
> Life is so short , I would rather use "gentler" words when explaining to others.
> JMHO


Well said!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Amen to that Judyh


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Well, I suppose the same argument could be made about people who are new to the site and new to knitting or crocheting, who ask how to work a pattern or how to make a stitch. Learning is learning, whether it is about copyright or about yarn or about needles or about how to use the site. Reacting is not the same thing as responding, and both reacting and responding are a reflection of the person answering the request, not a reflection of the person making the request. It seems to me that if anyone is participating in a way that is illegal, then that would be an issue for the site owner to address. In the meantime, not all posts that are straight-forward and direct are intended to be hurtful. When a person posts about their own inability to be patient and kind, then that's definitely a reflection on that person, not on the original poster.


You're right on all points with the caveat that I don't intend to be hurtful. While we may think and believe that the site owner would want to address the issue of copyrights, and he has if one takes the time to read the rules making it clear that if we do it, we run the risk, we need to be aware that we need to do more self-policing than has been the practice here. Some are still in the "I'll do it until I get caught" mode, not realizing that if one gets caught, it will be by the designer or other copyright holder and a lawsuit can ensue for the offender. The forum site will not be responsible for the transgressions of the individual members. Assuming that we are all responsible adults is never wise.

Direct, yes. I see no reason why it should be hurtful, only informative. I realize that rule-reading isn't terribly appealing to most, but I do strongly advise it so we all know where we stand.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

well, my 2 cents, if I wanted a pattern badly, I would just buy the whole magazine and hope for some other good surprise patterns too!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

My head hurts.


----------



## zingirl2002 (Jul 15, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> You're right on all points with the caveat that I don't intend to be hurtful. While we may think and believe that the site owner would want to address the issue of copyrights, and he has if one takes the time to read the rules making it clear that if we do it, we run the risk, we need to be aware that we need to do more self-policing than has been the practice here. Some are still in the "I'll do it until I get caught" mode, not realizing that if one gets caught, it will be by the designer or other copyright holder and a lawsuit can ensue for the offender. The forum site will not be responsible for the transgressions of the individual members. Assuming that we are all responsible adults is never wise.
> 
> Direct, yes. I see no reason why it should be hurtful, only informative. I realize that rule-reading isn't terribly appealing to most, but I do strongly advise it so we all know where we stand.


Wow! I have read each and every post and I do understand the copyright issue. Not a very welcoming first day. All I can say is Wow! Now you are policing each other. I think I will hesitate with any further comments/questions where do you draw the line.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

zingirl2002 said:


> Wow! I have read each and every post and I do understand the copyright issue. Not a very welcoming first day. All I can say is Wow! Now you are policing each other. I think I will hesitate with any further comments/questions where do you draw the line.


I didn't say a word about policing one another; I said we should be policing ourselves. I'm sorry you feel you had a bad first day; I think you're taking personally an issue that has been going on here for years and you got caught in the crossfire. My comments were aimed at those who would encourage you to do illegal things and not at all at you. I'd feel very badly if you followed their advice on your first day only to be hit with a lawsuit for copyright infringement.....


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

zingirl2002 said:


> Wow! I have read each and every post and I do understand the copyright issue. Not a very welcoming first day. All I can say is Wow! Now you are policing each other. I think I will hesitate with any further comments/questions where do you draw the line.


Any topic that is about, or that drifts into, copyright is going to become heated fast. Don't let that keep you from posting - I have learned so much from the great people here, and have tried things I never would have thought of on my own. If your post does not get into the copyright issue then 99% of the time there will be no conflict.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

To:zingirl2002 


We are a warm and welcoming community. So I say welcome, and make yourself at home. 

But this is an issue that could affect all of us, and if we don't "police" each other, it could affect all of us by having the forum shut down. The copyright issue is one that comes up at least once or twice a month, and for those that aren't aware of it all we're trying to do is educate them on the right and wrong of this subject. Are we harsh at times? Well maybe, but only because maybe sometimes some of us think this is something you should know by now if you've been on the forum for any length of time, and read prior posts. I'm sorry that you feel we're harsh. But I will also say that if you go to the top of page and click on search and type in "copyright" you'll see just how many times this subject has been addressed.

I will also ask this question once again since no one up to this point has answered it: Would you illegally down load a CD or movie? To me this is the same thing, since you're depriving someone income that comes from same.

Where do we draw the line? That is a question that can only be answered by each member of the forum.

Once again welcome, and I hope you decide to hang around. We really are a great group of folks.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I just subscribed and only hope I get the mag with the owl shawl. I really like making hats, scarves, and shawls to donate. Many people have given me yarn to do so. I am so blessed with generous people.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I am looking for a pattern for the "old fashioned" shrug (basic shawl with cuffs - NOT the rectangle stitched up so far). I made one for my mom, but cannot locate the pattern again.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Now, here is where old ladies stick in their 2 Cents worth, and it is only my opinion, but I did not think it was the intention of Roses and Cats to being doing anything wrong. Maybe she did not think about it being copyrighted and she asked a question about how to access the pattern. Then she asked about sharing it, maybe as an after thought. We need to give benefit of doubt sometimes.
> 
> I am aware that the law is the law and it is made for everyone, some people just are not that bright! Some folks think the laws are made to be broken.
> 
> I am not a designer, however, I have some dear friends who are designers, and I know the time and the effort and the sleepless nights that are put into a design. I would never dream of asking for someone to share a copyrighted pattern with me not would I share one with anyone else. However, I think we need to be tolerant of those who may not realize they have made a faux pas in asking for one also. Just a pleasant "I'm sorry that pattern is copyrighted" would suffice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Roses and cats said:


> Hi, I am hoping that someone can help me get the pattern for the white owl shawl by Mari Tobita. Now I have found it on Ravelry.com Ravelry tells me to go to knitting daily for more information, so far so good...here is where the problem is. The pattern is from a pass issue I can not seem to bring the pattern. Any ideas? any one have the pattern and is willing to share? It is so pretty and I would love to make it. Thank you for any help/advise.


I have 2 magazines (Interweave Summer 2013). One I received in the mail (paid subscription), and the same one I bought at Vons Market. How could I send you one of them? And if it's not possible, go to your nearest Public Library, sometimes they get a copy. Also, at YMCA, dummies like me that buy the same magazine twice (and sometimes 3 times), donate the extra one. I do it all the time.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, we do need to 'police' ourselves. I have designed several items, and while I would gladly share my info, I do not want to give it out unknowingly.


----------



## zingirl2002 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a suggestion for the established members of the forum. Maybe you could come up with a standard response that is the same each time the subject is raised. Just a suggestion.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

you hit the nail on the head, thanks for your insight and your donations. I have spent my whole needleworking career, making things and donating them, still making shawls for people who need comfort. We need to care about people more in his world.....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

zingirl2002 said:


> I have a suggestion for the established members of the forum. Maybe you could come up with a standard response that is the same each time the subject is raised. Just a suggestion.


Okay, here it is...
Read The Rules of the forum.
Pattern Requests/Responses -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26210-1.html
Main Forum Rules -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html
US Copyright
http://www.copyright.gov/
http://www.copyright.gov/title17/

We have been doing that, and the laws and forum rules are still being ignored.
The folks who bring up the issue of "misbehaving" only get bashed for sticking up for what is morally right, what is the law of the lands, and what is the rules of this forum.
Granted some folks are not aware of such laws, but it is THEIR responsibility to at least READ the Forum Rules!
Did YOU even read them before jumping into this hot topic??
There are those (if you read their prior posts) that have no morals and could care less.
Some try to justify breaking copyright laws by saying "I can't afford it"...I say "put it in your budget for next month".
Some try to justify breaking copyright laws by saying..."others do it"...I say "let's go jump off that bridge over there".
Some try to justify breaking copyright laws just because they want to.

Question for you...
why are your posts on this topic only since joining...just curious.
You state the "WOW" factor of this topic, but yet you have not even posted to other wonderful topics on this forum.


zingirl2002 said:


> I understand the copyright issue but I'm glad we aren't still riding to our neighbors for a quilting bee in covered wagon with our shot guns. Someone would dead over a new idea today.





zingirl2002 said:


> Thank you for your points. Some of us really do love crafting but for those of us on very limited incomes we have to be count every penny we spend.
> I am not saying this applies to you but it does to me, I would have asked the same question not even giving a thought to the copyright law.
> Not because I am an ignorant or illerate person, or someone who is trying to defraud someone out of what is owed to them.
> Personally, I buy my needles and yarn from garage sales and thrift stores. Friends from church pick stuff up for me too,
> ...





zingirl2002 said:


> Wow! I have read each and every post and I do understand the copyright issue.
> Not a very welcoming first day.
> All I can say is Wow!
> Now you are policing each other.
> I think I will hesitate with any further comments/questions where do you draw the line.





zingirl2002 said:


> I have a suggestion for the established members of the forum.
> Maybe you could come up with a standard response that is the same each time the subject is raised. Just a suggestion.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Now, here is where old ladies stick in their 2 Cents worth, and it is only my opinion, but I did not think it was the intention of Roses and Cats to being doing anything wrong. Maybe she did not think about it being copyrighted and she asked a question about how to access the pattern. Then she asked about sharing it, maybe as an after thought. We need to give benefit of doubt sometimes.
> 
> I am aware that the law is the law and it is made for everyone, some people just are not that bright! Some folks think the laws are made to be broken.
> 
> I am not a designer, however, I have some dear friends who are designers, and I know the time and the effort and the sleepless nights that are put into a design. I would never dream of asking for someone to share a copyrighted pattern with me not would I share one with anyone else. However, I think we need to be tolerant of those who may not realize they have made a faux pas in asking for one also. Just a pleasant "I'm sorry that pattern is copyrighted" would suffice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My thoughts exactly.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

zingirl2002 said:


> I have a suggestion for the established members of the forum. Maybe you could come up with a standard response that is the same each time the subject is raised. Just a suggestion.


Well that's a wonderful idea, and would work if folks remembered to do so, and we could come up with a stock answer. Maybe we should just have the Administration post the rules regarding copyright on the front page that way every time you log on it stares you in the face as well. Would it do any good, I seriously doubt it, because like a lot of other things in life some folks will think "well they aren't referring to me!" We seem to have a difficult time getting some to mark their questions if they are about knitting or crocheting.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! This site is getting too unpleasant.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> To:zingirl2002
> 
> We are a warm and welcoming community. So I say welcome, and make yourself at home.
> 
> ...


No, I wouldn't illegally download a CD, movie, or anything else. It is indeed the same thing :~). We wouldn't walk into a store and shoplift anything either. Sooner or later these kinds of things do have nasty consequences regardless of the fact that some feel justified in doing them (go figure). I saw a stepson sit in jail many times before he finally learned that it doesn't matter what he felt about these things, it just mattered whether he obeyed the law. He was almost 40 years old before he got the message, and that's very sad, for him, for his wife, for his son.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Lol i bet she will hesitate b4 asking something again


But is that the purpose of this forum? To scare people off by posting unkind responses. Seems to me a kind reply would be "its a copyrighted pattern so I can't share it but its available in the current copy of whatever magazine", would have been sufficient. All the subsequent posts about it were unnecessary and some were downright rude.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

zingirl2002 said:


> I have a suggestion for the established members of the forum. Maybe you could come up with a standard response that is the same each time the subject is raised. Just a suggestion.


My understanding is that it takes only two weeks of regular posting to become an established member. And I have also been very poor in my younger lifetime; I do understand having to watch every penny. There's not a thing wrong with that in and of itself. There have been members here, however, who think that's a good reason to disregard the law. No one can stop them if that's what they want to do, but to encourage someone else to do it when they may not know the law is wrong no matter how they cut it. I'm the first to admit I do get hot about it because I think they do it so they can say, see, everyone else does it so it's okay. I guess we've made it perfectly clear that it isn't okay with many of us. Once again, I'm sorry if you felt singled out and made unwelcome, that was not my intention. Perhaps when we become old ladies, our buttons have been pushed so many times that we come on too strongly, but the intention was to protect you, not condemn you.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> My understanding is that it takes only two weeks of regular posting to become an established member. And I have also been very poor in my younger lifetime; I do understand having to watch every penny. There's not a thing wrong with that in and of itself. There have been members here, however, who think that's a good reason to disregard the law. No one can stop them if that's what they want to do, but to encourage someone else to do it when they may not know the law is wrong no matter how they cut it. I'm the first to admit I do get hot about it because I think they do it so they can say, see, everyone else does it so it's okay. I guess we've made it perfectly clear that it isn't okay with many of us. Once again, I'm sorry if you felt singled out and made unwelcome, that was not my intention. Perhaps when we become old ladies, our buttons have been pushed so many times that we come on too strongly, but the intention was to protect you, not condemn you.


Very well stated.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope that everyone who has posted hurtful and sharp messages on this board are satisfied with themselves. You are literally scaring people off the board!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for your comments, galaxycraft. I always appreciate what you have to say.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> My understanding is that it takes only two weeks of regular posting to become an established member. And I have also been very poor in my younger lifetime; I do understand having to watch every penny. There's not a thing wrong with that in and of itself. There have been members here, however, who think that's a good reason to disregard the law. No one can stop them if that's what they want to do, but to encourage someone else to do it when they may not know the law is wrong no matter how they cut it. I'm the first to admit I do get hot about it because I think they do it so they can say, see, everyone else does it so it's okay. I guess we've made it perfectly clear that it isn't okay with many of us. Once again, I'm sorry if you felt singled out and made unwelcome, that was not my intention. Perhaps when we become old ladies, our buttons have been pushed so many times that we come on too strongly, but the intention was to protect you, not condemn you.


Then that is what you should have stated.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Judyh said:


> I hope that everyone who has posted hurtful and sharp messages on this board are satisfied with themselves. You are literally scaring people off the board!


Who got scared away exactly here on this thread?
Inquiry minds want to know.
I know for a fact it wasn't the original poster. :wink:
All a person has to do is click on "unwatch" and go on to another subject matter and post.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> Then that is what you should have stated.


I just did.


----------



## Jayceebee (Apr 6, 2013)

If many of you are still answering the original question....
That pattern is in the Summer-13 issue of Interweave Knits...ok you know that. I just want to repeat that it is available on my "zinio" subscription through my local library card, on-line, and, since the little printer icon shows, I guess I can print it for my use. Our zinio service at our library has 3 different knitting magazines. I think each library system chooses what mags it provides, but it's a great service!
btw -- I chortled when I saw the pattern....CO 569 sts. ARE THEY KIDDING??!!! I couldn't count that high on a bet!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> But is that the purpose of this forum? To scare people off by posting unkind responses. Seems to me a kind reply would be "its a copyrighted pattern so I can't share it but its available in the current copy of whatever magazine", would have been sufficient. All the subsequent posts about it were unnecessary and some were downright rude.


Not pertaining to this thread, but I have done this exact thing in the past...many, many times.
One poster outright wanted a copy of a purchase only pattern.
I said that it was under copyright and poster would have to buy it.
But if the person could give us a bit more information on the pattern, perhaps we could help to find a similar one.
The poster immediately jumped down my throat through PM's and on the thread.
Demanding others do what she had always done...provide copies.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jayceebee said:


> If many of you are still answering the original question....
> That pattern is in the Summer-13 issue of Interweave Knits...ok you know that. I just want to repeat that it is available on my "zinio" subscription through my local library card, on-line, and, since the little printer icon shows, I guess I can print it for my use. Our zinio service at our library has 3 different knitting magazines. I think each library system chooses what mags it provides, but it's a great service!
> btw -- I chortled when I saw the pattern....CO 569 sts. ARE THEY KIDDING??!!! I couldn't count that high on a bet!!


Original poster found the issue and purchased it already.
But thanks for the added information about library services, will have to check into it.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Who got scared away exactly here on this thread?
> Inquiry minds want to know.
> I know for a fact it wasn't the original poster. :wink:


Inquiring mind, I can count exactly 2. 
I don't think it should be too hard to have a positive attitude and express your thoughts without being so harsh, that's all.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Judyh said:


> I hope that everyone who has posted hurtful and sharp messages on this board are satisfied with themselves. You are literally scaring people off the board!





galaxycraft said:


> Who got scared away exactly here on this thread?
> Inquiry minds want to know.
> I know for a fact it wasn't the original poster. :wink:
> All a person has to do is click on "unwatch" and go on to another subject matter and post.





Judyh said:


> Inquiring mind, I can count exactly 2.
> I don't think it should be too hard to have a positive attitude and express your thoughts without being so harsh, that's all.


Sorry, but I don't put my kid gloves on and choose my words as if I am talking to a 3 year old.
If you can't stand the heat from a hot topic, you are more than welcome to "unwatch".
Most of us start out polite, but when the topic is getting into a debate, then yes, the tone can/does become a bit stronger.
If you read what is being quoted and the reply, you will see we are replying to that individual, so do not take things out of context.
And you also have to follow the thread to follow the conversation between such persons to get the whole gist of the "debate".
And what do you mean " literally scaring people off the board"?
Off this topic thread? Or off the KP forum as a whole? Great big difference.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Check the library.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Jayceebee said:


> btw -- I chortled when I saw the pattern....CO 569 sts. ARE THEY KIDDING??!!! I couldn't count that high on a bet!!


Haha! No kidding. I would never be able to get the right number.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Regardless of the validity of your argument or the passion with which you come to a topic or the number of times you've repeated yourself, I'd just like to suggest to everyone the following:

Reread your post aloud before you post it. If the words and tone you use are not how you'd talk to a friend who was physically sitting in the room with you, you probably should try for a different tone. It is even harder to "hear" someone's tone when reading and what sounds to you like "forcefully making a point" or "exasperated annoyance" may (read: WILL) sound to your readers like pure venomous jerkiness. (If it is how you'd respond to a friend, then I have to wonder for some of you how you still have any. But please don't assume I'm talking to you--I really think everyone has valid points and just needs to remember that there are real, live people with feelings reading what you wrote.)

Usually people are so supportive and kind to each other here!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Sorry, but I don't put my kid gloves on and choose my words as if I am talking to a 3 year old.
> If you can't stand the heat from a hot topic, you are more than welcome to "unwatch".
> Most of us start out polite, but when the topic is getting into a debate, then yes, the tone can/does become a bit stronger.
> If you read what is being quoted and the reply, you will see we are replying to that individual, so do not take things out of context.
> ...


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

And I am about to. Too much drama.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

ruthann1942 said:


> But is that the purpose of this forum? To scare people off by posting unkind responses. Seems to me a kind reply would be "its a copyrighted pattern so I can't share it but its available in the current copy of whatever magazine", would have been sufficient. All the subsequent posts about it were unnecessary and some were downright rude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am sorry to say this does not appear to be a warm or welcoming site. I have been an active member for only a few months and the fighting goes on and on and on! On another thread someone is accusing all people who wear baseball hats sideways or backwards are bullies.

A simple please do not ask members to share copywrited patterns as it is illegal to share. If you need help locating a pattern to purchase perhaps someone could help you.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

katiezhouse, you are right on the mark.I really feel sad about all the harshness. We are here to help each other???


----------



## Babs. (Jun 9, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Thank you DonnieK for understanding. It was not my intention to cause such a problem. I simply forgot that I was referring to the magazine when I asked if anyone would share it. I just can not find the magazine anywhere.


Don't take it to heart, I have found that there are some that are always quick to condem others to make themselves look superior. Roses and cats you did nothing intentional here to get people so up in arms. If I owned the magazine I would send it to you. There is nothing wrong with sharing if you do not plan to make a profit . The coping is another story though. If you can't afford it let me know and I will find it some where and send it to you.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Some of you sound so mean spirited


----------



## Babs. (Jun 9, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> katiezhouse, you are right on the mark.I really feel sad about all the harshness. We are here to help each other???


I agree I thought this site would be fun. Instead I find embittered ,accusing and hostel women who have no regard for others . If a copy is such a big deal why can you get it electronically from the library and then print it?

I am done with this site due to people like Galaxycraft. Sorry to say she is not the only one who can not speak politely to others on these forums . Life is too short to listen to it here. All I'm seeing here is bitterness ,it over rides the good things to such an extreme I' m totally gone from here . Bye, good lives and my your God bless you all.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sad to see you go, but I will not be far behind you. Bless you.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

sigh...


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

normancha said:


> I have 2 magazines (Interweave Summer 2013). One I received in the mail (paid subscription), and the same one I bought at Vons Market. How could I send you one of them? And if it's not possible, go to your nearest Public Library, sometimes they get a copy. Also, at YMCA, dummies like me that buy the same magazine twice (and sometimes 3 times), donate the extra one. I do it all the time.


How very nice of you to offer.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Jayceebee said:


> If many of you are still answering the original question....
> That pattern is in the Summer-13 issue of Interweave Knits...ok you know that. I just want to repeat that it is available on my "zinio" subscription through my local library card, on-line, and, since the little printer icon shows, I guess I can print it for my use. Our zinio service at our library has 3 different knitting magazines. I think each library system chooses what mags it provides, but it's a great service!
> btw -- I chortled when I saw the pattern....CO 569 sts. ARE THEY KIDDING??!!! I couldn't count that high on a bet!!


Hi. I was going to buy this,I could not look at individual patterns...... BUT now seeing your post of 569 sts!!!!!! I don't think I will, makes my arms ache thinking about it.
Thanks.


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

I am appalled to read all this aggression . I think it is totally unnessasary 
I thought I liked this site . ,I was mistaken 
Scrags


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Galaxycraft: Well stated. I agree. Developing a pattern requires talent, time, knowledge... stealing intellectual property is the same as if you broke into someone's house and stole the COAT I WORKED ON for hours and hours...back in the day. Respect the artist.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

From asking for information to automatically assumed stealing in one step! This truly is not a fair or friendly place anymore.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> From asking for information to automatically assumed stealing in one step! This truly is not a fair or friendly place anymore.


Original poster was asking for information about locating a magazine.
For which she has received and later found a place to buy the magazine (page 2).
Yes, some interpreted it as asking for a free copy during those first 2 pages.
THEN the topic thread turned to copyright issues. 
Nobody is accusing the original poster of stealing.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Indeed. Look back and see how many mentions of stealing copyrighted material.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jenseydun said:


> Unfortunately, like many other issues that get brought up here over and over again, many people here are new and this is their first brush with the issue of copyright. I know I never gave the issue as much consideration as I have since joining this site and being educated about the issue. Some people legitimately don't know about the concerns when they ask about patterns. It doesn't hurt to be kind in our response to them. Otherwise we run the risk of scaring them away from this site and all of the wonderful things it has to offer.


Very well said!

A way to see if a request is innocent or not is to look at the history of postings by the person making the request. It is very simple to do on this forum. If they have repeatedly asked for patterns, esp after having been told that it violates copyright law, then that person deserves a strong response. But if you see from their profile they are relatively new, and they have not made requests for patterns, then they probably don't know the rules about copyrights and a simple, kind explanation is a better response.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> From asking for information to automatically assumed stealing in one step! This truly is not a fair or friendly place anymore.





galaxycraft said:


> Original poster was asking for information about locating a magazine.
> For which she has received and later found a place to buy the magazine (page 2).
> Yes, some interpreted it as asking for a free copy during those first 2 pages.
> THEN the topic thread turned to copyright issues.
> Nobody is accusing the original poster of stealing.





blessedinMO said:


> Indeed. Look back and see how many mentions of stealing copyrighted material.


You are really obsessed with this one and only topic.
I thought you said you were leaving.
Please go enjoy the rest of the forum.
There is no getting through to you on the issue.
So I will now bid you adieu.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bad Attitude


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Original poster was asking for information about locating a magazine.
> For which she has received and later found a place to buy the magazine (page 2).
> Yes, some interpreted it as asking for a free copy during those first 2 pages.
> THEN the topic thread turned to copyright issues.
> Nobody is accusing the original poster of stealing.


Hope you have been reading galaxy, hope you are satisfied!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

This is where you can purchase the pattern: http://www.interweavestore.com/interweave-knits-summer-2013


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I am SO sorry for the current thread. If I ask for info for a pattern - I expect to pay unless it is a free share pattern. I have found many patterns that are free but I have no problem paying if they are not. We need to let others know that their request is not free, but we might be able to steer them towards patterns that might work that might be free -- they can decide -- just saying


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for the negative attitude regarding your request. I have been there before and imagine how awful you may feel reading some replies. Regarding your request - there are a lot of free patterns on Ravelry, if for some reason you don't want OR can not buy a pattern or a magazine you can always find a substitute for that very pattern or make some changes yourself to make it similar... Wish U luck!!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm I was thinking that copyright was forever


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my post and it is very old (from 2013) Why is it back?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> This is my post and it is very old (from 2013) Why is it back?


A good reminder, when you least expect it...it's back!
Especially with the Internet.
:sm07: :sm03: :sm04:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Is this the shawl you're talking about?

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-owl-shawl


----------

